# Surrey Reptile Club



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, 

Thought I would start a new thread to try and refresh net to try and catch some more attention.

The Club has been set up since Dec 2010 and we have had something like 6 meetings since then. Numbers have increased to about 60 people via the various contact links we have set up. (RFUK Social Group, Facebook and Leaflets/Posters)

A couple of Members will be walking around Kempton Reptile Expo on the 14th handing out contact cards for the club so if you are there please feel free to stop and talk to us.

The idea behind the club is to provide a group where like minded people can meet up and share knowledge and experiences with each other. We will be arranging some events in the future.

So if you are interested in meeting the group or want to know more about it please feel free to join the Social Group on here, the Facebook Group or via email to [email protected].

The Club will welcome all, young, old, Inexperienced, Experts, basically anyone who has an interest in Reptiles.

Well, I look forward to hearing from you in the future.

Cheers


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I am pleased to confirm that the next Surrey Reptile Club meeting is planned for Tuesday 13th September at the re-vamped Fairmile Pub in Cobham. The meeting starts at 7.30 and all are welcome.

I went to the Reptile Expo at Kempton Park last month to enlist new members and raise awareness of the club. Met lots of interesting people and saw lots of amazing animals. A couple of Club members also met with a representative of the FBH to discuss the club and developments for the future. We are working on a few things going forward so watch this space for updates.

For those of you who may be interested there will be another 'Creepy Critters' day on the 10th September at Surrey Pet Supplies, in Hersham. 'Jungle Fortress' will also be in attendance, both with a variety of animals and reptiles on display and to interact with. The event will start at 10.30am so feel free to come along.

Looking forward to seeing you at the meeting on the 13th and hopefully we'll see some new faces.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

*September Meeting*



weemanelite said:


> I am pleased to confirm that the next Surrey Reptile Club meeting is planned for Tuesday 13th September at the re-vamped Fairmile Pub in Cobham. The meeting starts at 7.30 and all are welcome.
> 
> I went to the Reptile Expo at Kempton Park last month to enlist new members and raise awareness of the club. Met lots of interesting people and saw lots of amazing animals. A couple of Club members also met with a representative of the FBH to discuss the club and developments for the future. We are working on a few things going forward so watch this space for updates.
> 
> ...


A member has asked for the postcode of the venue and as I forgot to put it on here to I thought I'd better add it for those who are not familiar with the area.

Fairmile, Portsmouth Road, Cobham, Surrey, KT11 1BQ


----------



## Miffy (Oct 23, 2010)

I hope to be there again this month.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't forget the meeting tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing everyone this month.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

We met on the 13th Sept and saw many new faces which is excellent news. The club is really starting to take off now which is why we will be arranging our first self organised event, hopefully in November, but dates are to be confirmed so watch this space!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I am pleased to announce that Surrey Reptile Club has an event organised for the 15th November @ 7pm at Surrey Pet Suppliesin Hersham.

The event is a talk and demonstration by John Courteney-Smith, from Arcadia Lighting, who will be talking about UV, the effects on Reptiles and the research and development of the products they produce.

If you are interested in coming along please email [email protected] to secure your place as there are a limited number of spaces left. Places will be allocated on a first come first served basis, but all messages will be responded to.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

There are still spaces available if anyone is interested simply email [email protected] to secure your space!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

There are still some spaces available if you would like to come along. Simply email [email protected] to reserve you space.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

There are still a few spaces left if anyone is interested in coming along on the 15th November. If you would like to come along please email [email protected]


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Only a week to go and still a couple of places available. Email [email protected] if you are interested in coming along.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Bump just a few days left!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Great turnout for the Arcadia talk with a big thank you to John Courteney-Smith for a very interesting and dare I say enlightening talk about reptile lighting. An a big thanks to Surrey Pet Supplies for offering to host the event in their new Reptile Centre which made the evening even more interactive. I hope eveyone who attended enjoyed it and came away with more of an understnding of how it all works, I know I did.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

I am pleased to announce that the 1st Meeting of the new year has been set as Tuesday 10th January 2012 at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham from 7.30pm onwards.

We have many plans for the new year regarding events and developments for the Club so if you have any suggestions about events, trips, talks or more that you would like be considered please come along and put forward your suggestions.

I look forward to seeing you in the New Year and wish you all a peaceful holiday.

Regards

Iain


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

First Meeting of the club this year is Tuesday 10th at 7.30pm at the Fairmile
Why not come along and meet other people that enjoy there reptiles.
Plus here about the events we have lined up.

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't forget the meeting tonight, looking forward to it and some exciting new for 2012!


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Do we just turn up?


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in responding! Yes by all means just turn up. Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Following our very successful event in February, the date is set for the March meeting. Tuesday 20th March at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham from 7.30pm.

Looking forward to seeing you there!

Cheers

Iain


----------

